# How Do Parakeets React to Barking Dogs?



## Vishatrove (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm considering getting a Budgerigar and I'm worried that a new baby Budgerigar might be upset or scared by my two dogs who bark A LOT. They are both two purebred Affenpinschers, and if you know the breed, they are loud mouths. Sometimes they even get obnoxious to me. It's not just occasional, but at anything they see or hear outside. Their voices are very loud and sharp, too. I know Budgerigars are very small birds. My dogs are very well trained in obedience, but it's just a breed trait of Affenpinschers that they are noisy. I don't want to stress a Budgerigar out. Should I keep the bird in my bedroom (they dogs aren't allowed in there)? They don't have any prey drive towards birds at all, though. Since they don't have one ounce of bird aggression in their bodies, do you think the Budgerigar may actually enjoy the barking and join in? I've seen videos of Budgerigars trying to imitate a dog's bark! As a species, I've read that they like to mimic noises. Do you think the Budgerigar would mimic the dogs? The dogs bark literally all day long. But, I want to get a Budgerigar that is hand tamed and I'm worried that if the bird was out of it's cage and the dogs started barking, the bird could scare.


----------

